# I got a little bored the other day and here's what I came up with...



## jowensphoto (Mar 4, 2011)




----------



## Samerr9 (Mar 4, 2011)

I really like it, especially that the one smoking and reading appear like they are sitting together and talking. I don't think there will be a need for the one with  the guitar.

Very nice


----------



## jowensphoto (Mar 4, 2011)

I felt like the guitar one gave it some balance... maybe something else would look better there.


----------



## kundalini (Mar 4, 2011)

I like the way you grab a bottle by the neck.    


I think your blacks are too black and you WB is a bit too warm.

Be careful of your crops.... guitar girl has an ackward chop at the knee.

Fun photo.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ghache (Mar 5, 2011)

You can give me a call whenever you are bored


----------



## o hey tyler (Mar 5, 2011)

Smoking joints? In the house? Is that how your parents raised you?


----------

